# Remember Planescape: Torment?



## Mr Fraaz (Apr 12, 2013)

Well, now they are working on a sequel - Torment: Numenera. Fantasy author Patrick Rothfuss is involved in the project.

My awesome-o-meter got overheated and exploded. I wish I had more time for these kinds of games. Oh, well.

https://torment.inxile-entertainment.com/


----------



## HareBrain (Apr 12, 2013)

I played this about eight years ago, I think, and it was old even then. I loved it, and still think about it fondly from time to time. To my lasting regret, I never quite completed it. I can't remember why.


----------



## Mr Fraaz (Apr 12, 2013)

Yes, it was released in 1999. Actually I never completed it either. I think I got stuck in one of the quests and had a too short attention span to solve it. It was an amazing game, but also quite demanding. Not just the gaming as such, but also because of the highly original thematics and characters. Nothing you'd just stroll through.

I think I still have it stowed in a box somewhere.


----------



## Brev (Jun 6, 2013)

I completed it...you had to fight yourself. Bit weird, but that was back in the days when I had time to play games...cool game though. They need get rid of the talking skull and let you get some armour in the new one.


----------



## MPorter (Jun 13, 2013)

I loved that game and I would buy the heck out of a sequel!

~Mike


----------



## MPorter (Jun 14, 2013)

Ooooh... in the same vein they are making a Wasteland 2. That should apparently be out later this year.

~Mike


----------

